# Cognitive study showing dogs understand & can communicate complex ideas



## Cats&Poodle (Aug 26, 2020)

I just saw this video and had to share (the dog in the study is a poodle mix “Sheepadoodle”) - it shows with buttons voicing English concepts the dog can freely choose and express itself. I’m quite amazed by the “stranger” interaction 😳






I don’t know if this button system is widely available but might be something some poodle parents would be interested in looking into in the future...


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

As soon as I saw the title of this thread, I thought “Bunny!!” Following her Instagram account has fundamentally changed my perception of what’s on Peggy’s mind. It’s changed the way we treat her, too. We’re more respectful, I think—more conscious of the language we use, and more aware of what it must be like for a dog to exist in a human world.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Cats&Poodle said:


> I don’t know if this button system is widely available but might be something some poodle parents would be interested in looking into in the future...


Here you go: Products


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Is it CNN that's running the video of the dog who stopped traffic to help her owner?

The dog tries to help her (she's down with a seizure) and when he can't, he stops the next car that goes past. The video must be from a door cam.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Dianaleez said:


> Is it CNN that's running the video of the dog who stopped traffic to help her owner?
> 
> The dog tries to help her (she's down with a seizure) and when he can't, he stops the next car that goes past. The video must be from a door cam.


Good girl, Clover!









Watch: Dog saves owner who has seizure during walk


A Canadian family is grateful after the family dog and two neighbors saved their daughter during a sudden medical emergency. CTV’s Colton Praill reports.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Bunny the talking dog also argues & negotiates with her owner about going for another walk. She uses the right buttons for the words. She's quite a sassy teenager!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I decided to order the "beginner" talking board. It will be interesting to see how each of our dogs learns to use it.


----------



## Elizabeth (Aug 27, 2012)

For anyone who has the talking boards, what package do you recommend starting with? I'm intrigued.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

On you tube I saw a cat, Billie, use the word buttons. I was quite impressed. So, I bought a set of 4. I wanted my young cat to press "out" when she wanted out. But, the volume is so low that I would have to be right there by the button to hear it.

I might do something more with the buttons, though. This is intriguing.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I hope anyone else doing this posts reviews to let us know how it’s working.
im fascinated but have too much on my plate to work with this.


----------

